# Minority recruits sought by Worcester PD



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thursday, March 29, 2007

*Minority recruits sought*

*TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*









*WORCESTER- *The Police Department is reaching out to potential recruits, particularly minorities interested in joining the police force.

A campaign is under way to spark interest in the upcoming Civil Service test, which will be held May 19 at a yet-to-be-determined location.

Police Sgt. Kerry F. Hazelhurst said the department is particularly focusing on minority groups in an effort to boost diversity in the force. Fliers and promotional materials have been posted at social service agencies throughout the city.

"What we're trying to do is get the word out that we're really interested in trying to get as many minorities as we can to come and apply and take the exam," Sgt. Hazelhurst said.

He said that a recent change in civil service rules raising the eligibility age of applicants has cut the number of minority applicants each session.

Under Civil Service rules, an applicant must be 21 years old as of April 21, and cannot be a smoker. Anyone who is 32 years or older as of April 23 should inquire more into Civil Service guidelines before applying. Informational material is posted on the state Civil Service Web site at www.mass.gov/civilservice.

The fee for the test is $75 and applications are due April 2. A $25 late fee will be assessed after that time, and no applications will be accepted after April 23.

Any applicant who scores well on the test must pass a medical and physical abilities test prior to appointment to the Police Academy.

And, all applicants must have a high school diploma or equivalency certificate approved by the state Department of Education, or have served three years in the U.S. military with honorable discharge.

Applications can be obtained in the city Human Resources Department on the first floor of City Hall, or on the state Web site.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

whats there definition of minority?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DET59 said:


> whats there definition of minority?


I bet it's knuckleheads that score in the 70's on the exam and can barely speak english and NOT white males that ace the test


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

my, arent we bitter.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> I bet it's knuckleheads that score in the 70's on the exam and can barely speak english and NOT white males that ace the test


Your charm is exceeded only by your ignorance. With your sheltered and limited thought process, you've implied that minorities are only capable of scoring in the 70's, while white males are the only ones capable of acing the civil service exam.

I have taken the civil service test a total of 3 times. My lowest score was 95 and my highest was 100. Someone like you might one day see me in a police uniform, and will undoubtedly assume I obtained the position solely because I am black. 

The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> Your charm is exceeded only by your ignorance. With your sheltered and limited thought process, you've implied that minorities are only capable of scoring in the 70's, while white males are the only ones capable of acing the civil service exam.
> 
> I have taken the civil service test a total of 3 times. My lowest score was 95 and my highest was 100. Someone like you might one day see me in a police uniform, and will undoubtedly assume I obtained the position solely because I am black.
> 
> The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!


amen brother.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Although SOXROX75's comments may be extreme, the point is that race based hiring is wrong. What if Worcester PD sent out a flyer and the word "minority" was substituted by "white"? The NAACP, ACLU, and ADL would be all over them, not to mention the communist media.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

DVET1979 said:


> Although SOXROX75's comments may be extreme, the point is that race based hiring is wrong. What if Worcester PD sent out a flyer and the word "minority" was substituted by "white"? The NAACP, ACLU, and ADL would be all over them, not to mention the communist media.


I don't recall reading anything in the aforementioned article stating Worcester PD was looking to hire anyone based on race. The article simply states they encourage minorities to participate. It does not, however, imply that minorities are guaranteed employment. 

I will agree with you that race/gender based hiring is wrong. As a black man, I am tired of having people like SOXROX75 relating my successes to affirmative action. Affirmative action has somehow become synonymous with blacks, even though women of all races (including whites) have benefited greatly from it. 

Perhaps in a perfect world we would have a level playing field, and everyone would be judged on merit alone. Unfortunately ours is a world of nepotism, cronyism, and where progress is often defined by whom you know, rather than what you know.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

ProudAmerican said:


> Your charm is exceeded only by your ignorance. With your sheltered and limited thought process, you've implied that minorities are only capable of scoring in the 70's, while white males are the only ones capable of acing the civil service exam.
> 
> I have taken the civil service test a total of 3 times. My lowest score was 95 and my highest was 100. Someone like you might one day see me in a police uniform, and will undoubtedly assume I obtained the position solely because I am black.
> 
> The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!


Well put!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ProudAmerican* 

*The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!*

ProudAmerican you say you took the exam three times an scored between a 95 and 100% but yet still are not a Police Officer...... hmmmm. You also mentioned that you hold a Bacherlors Degree, you interview well, speak two languages fluently an are a combat vet and still not a Police Officer.... hmmmm. My comment has nothing to do with race, color or religion what so ever so lets not make it out to be that.

Could it be that you where not hired because when you interviewed with Departments although you thought you interviewed well the hiring Department felt that you were *FULL OF YOURSELF AND AN OVER CONFIDENT ASS..... *Cause that's what I got out of your post's.

Good luck on May 19....... Ass


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Originally Posted by *ProudAmerican*
> 
> *The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the astute and well thought out assessment on why I have not yet been hired as a police officer. Your words have inspired me to become a far more attractive candidate.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck in your future endeavors pal. Go and get a friggin Phd for all the hell I care to make yourself look better to hiring Department's. But all that junk will get you nowhere if you have a chip on your shoulder when it comes time to interview. NO Department wants someone with an attitude problem that will only yield bigger problems down the road for them. Heres a piece of advice..... LOSE THE ATTITUDE or the closest you will come to LE is Mall Security. Save yourself the $75 bucks and go buy yourself a new ego.

OVER CONFIDENT COP= GRAVE CONSEQUENCES....... Not only for yourself but for your fellow Officers and the Public.

Also from the looks of things you have been trying to get on a PD since the inception of the Civil Service Exam interview after interview card after card and still not a Cop wow. Do ya think it's time for a change bud. Im done with this thread now it's way off topic.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh bother!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

ProudAmerican said:


> I have taken the civil service test a total of 3 times. My lowest score was 95 and my highest was 100. Someone like you might one day see me in a police uniform, and *will undoubtedly assume I obtained the position solely because I am black*.


And that is, unfortunately, a bi-product of affirmative action...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

ProudAmerican said:


> I will agree with you that race/gender based hiring is wrong. As a black man, I am tired of having people like SOXROX75 relating my successes to affirmative action. Affirmative action has somehow become synonymous with blacks, even though women of all races (including whites) have benefited greatly from it.
> 
> Perhaps in a perfect world we would have a level playing field, and everyone would be judged on merit alone. Unfortunately ours is a world of nepotism, cronyism, and where progress is often defined by whom you know, rather than what you know.


Yah you're right AA has greatly benefited woman. So long as they have assists to get over a wall. Standards? Nah just keep adjusting...
Yah perhaps in a perfect world the white guys that have to score a 100 on the test won't get passed over for those on that 'other list'. Perhaps in a perfect world the white guys that bust their ass and score the highest won't get passed over so a minority gets promoted. It's ok they can retest in a couple years and hope for the best.
Perhaps in a perfect world I won't detest my coworkers that *demand* they be promoted because they're black.. Doesn't matter they barely passed the promotional exam. But it's my fault because they weren't afforded the same opportunities as the white boys. And yet this same black officer has a Masters Degree. I don't...
If you don't believe that happens, then you're ignorant because I've seen it first hand.
Perhaps soxrock is speaking out of years of frustration from seeing this bullshit and maybe you shouldn't judge him..
Coldsteel is right and beat me to it. First off you're a vet. You go to the top of the list. You scored between a 95-100 on *3* tests. You hold a Bachelors, interview well (by your admission of course) and are fluent in several languages. Oh and in case you forgot, you're a black male... So why hasn't a PD grabbed you up??


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Very well put Deuce....... Thank you.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Deuce said:


> First off you're a vet. You go to the top of the list. You scored between a 95-100 on *3* tests. You hold a Bachelors, interview well (by your admission of course) and are fluent in several languages. Oh and in case you forgot, you're a black male... So why hasn't a PD grabbed you up??


All he(Proud American) has left is to get a sex change operation and his EMT license and he will be at the top of _*every*_ list.........but will he still get hired is the million dollar question ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

I cant wait to hear the smart ass answer ProudAmerican has is to why he (soon to be shemale/EMT with a Masters in CJ) is unable to get on a PD......


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I hope Deuce, coldsteel, DVET19179 are not cops. At least not where my family and freinds live. You are obviosly racist or bigoted. I bet you are expersts on racial prfiling, too bad.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> And that is, unfortunately, a bi-product of affirmative action...


I agree with you completely PBC FL Cop. An additional and equally unfortunate bi-product of affirmative action is that it affords many white males a convenient excuse for their own mediocrity.



Deuce said:


> You scored between a 95-100 on *3* tests. You hold a Bachelors, interview well (by your admission of course) and are fluent in several languages. Oh and in case you forgot, you're a black male... So why hasn't a PD grabbed you up??


Maybe one already has. Right now I am currently deployed to Iraq, so I won't know for sure until I get back in September. I appreciate your genuine concern. I'll be sure to keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Macop said:


> I hope Deuce, coldsteel, DVET19179 are not cops. At least not where my family and freinds live. You are obviosly racist or bigoted. I bet you are expersts on racial prfiling, too bad.


I am and I am no racist or bigot and you can shove that comment up your ass. . I treat everyone the same, like shit.. But how typical of *you* to assume I am. Because I don't agree with something that favors or gives preferential treatment to minorities I'm a racist huh? Typical bullshit response, don't hurt yourself leaning on that crutch..

ProudAmerican, from one vet to another thanks for your service. Good luck with trying to get on, but I'm thinking if you're typing on this BB from Iraq you'd have a medium to receive info about getting a job offer...


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

It is individuals such as yourself, that have worked their butts off and done everything right (military, education, etc) that should be most offended by affirmative action programs. Although your post does not state your race (which makes no difference, anyway), I am assuming by the content that you are a "minority" and, as such, should be appalled if you are offered an advantage based solely on your race rather than the resume that you have worked so hard on.



ProudAmerican said:


> Your charm is exceeded only by your ignorance. With your sheltered and limited thought process, you've implied that minorities are only capable of scoring in the 70's, while white males are the only ones capable of acing the civil service exam.
> 
> I have taken the civil service test a total of 3 times. My lowest score was 95 and my highest was 100. Someone like you might one day see me in a police uniform, and will undoubtedly assume I obtained the position solely because I am black.
> 
> The fact that I hold a bachelors degree, interviewed well, speak 2 languages fluently, and am a combat veteran, would be of little relevance to you&#8230;.wow&#8230;just wow!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Macop said:


> You are obviosly racist or bigoted. I bet you are expersts on racial prfiling, too bad.


Believing a black candidate should be hired over a white candidate based solely on race is, under affirmative action, an acceptable practice. However disagreeing with this philosophy makes one a racist, _amazing!!! _

Contrary to popular belief, racial profiling does not make one a racist.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Believing a black candidate should be hired over a white candidate based solely on race is, under affirmative action, an acceptable practice. However disagreeing with this philosophy makes one a racist, _amazing!!! _


Neither I, nor MAcop ever stated that affirmative action is an acceptable practice. I have gone on the record and said race/gender based hiring is wrong. However, many of the posts that might be construed as bigoted/racist, do not address the problem of AA, but rather attack and demean minorities as a whole.



REILEYDOG said:


> It is individuals such as yourself, that have worked their butts off and done everything right (military, education, etc) that should be most offended by affirmative action programs. Although your post does not state your race (which makes no difference, anyway), I am assuming by the content that you are a "minority" and, as such, should be appalled if you are offered an advantage based solely on your race rather than the resume that you have worked so hard on.


Reiley, there are many reasons why I am vehemently opposed to AA. I do not expect nor would I want a handout from anyone. I would never want to be given a position solely because I am black. I have worked hard to get where I am and would want my successes to be a reflection of my hard work. Not my race.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh Macop if you only learned reading comprehension while in school. Macop re-read all my past post's on this thread and maybe you will see that in NONE of those post's that I NEVER refered to anything being racial. In one post I even made VERY CLEAR that " My comment has nothing to do with race, color or religion what so ever so lets not make it out to be that. I was merely pointing out the fact that ProudAmerican has an attitude problem. So how does that make me a racist or a bigot as you put it? hmmm. I await your misspelled and jumbled answer. Further more Macop how do you know im not or any other person that you called out in your comment is a person of color or certain ethnic background you dont so dont make assumptions. IM NOT A RACIST NOR AM I A BIGOT...... And how dare you call me such? You dont know me or anything about me or my background and you never will it's none of your god damn business. I can only hope that your not a cop Macop because it looks like your the expert in "racial prfiling" as you put it. Too bad for you bud..... Also ProudAmerican your the one who made this out to be a racial issue in your first post so that would make you a "racist an a bigot" would it not. ProudAmerican let's not try and turn this around on others so late in the game.

*DISMISSED*


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, looks like I stirred up a bit of a hornet's nest with this one. My original post was aimed solely at pointing out that those who score well on the exam MAY be bypassed because they are not a "minority". If you read into this and know something about how Civil Service operates, this means that, inevitably, white males will be the ones that are affected and be bypassed when WPD calls for a list because they are not considered a minority. Some minorities will score as well as or better than the white applicants. However, some will score lower, just like the white applicants. Those that score lower may get hired. That is not fair, plain and simple.

I will agree that my wording that "only knuckleheads that can barely speak english" will be the ones that are hired was off the cuff and, in my own admission, ignorant. However, I have had many interactions and observations of officers in the larger cities and have seen quite a few that struggle to speak conversational english and their incident reports bear this out. 

I think that AA is an antiquated sytem that was designed to correct a problem and has run it's course. However, in my opinion, it has done little to level the playing field and instead created a hostile environment (at least in Mass. where getting a PD job is extremely competitive) where people constantly question the qualifications of ALL applicants.

ProudAmerican, I want to Thank You for what you do and hope that you return safe from your deployment. However, I will not back down from my feeling that people should not be hired, promoted, selected etc. based on their race/color/sex or whatever you want. In the end, it should be the BEST person for the job!!!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Quit your whinning. If DVETS,VETS,Minorities have a leg up to get on this job then good luck to them and be it. Do whatever you can to get on.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Do whatever you can to get on.


You must get job offers all the time, with all the chiefs out there in dire need of a blow job.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> You must get job offers all the time, with all the chiefs out there in dire need of a blow job.


:L:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

ProudAmerican said:


> Neither I, nor MAcop ever stated that affirmative action is an acceptable practice.


I wasn't trying to infer you were a proponent of affirmative action, however regardless of any of our beliefs, affirmative action IS an accepted practice.

On another note, thanks for your service to our country and I wish you the best of luck obtaining a law enforcement position upon your return home.

Stay safe!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm the minority in Boston and i don't see the BPD knocking on my door .

oh that's right , affirmative action doesn't work for ******


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Good one pahapoika.....lol


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I just love making comments that piss people off. No offense guys, but its way to easy. I don't give two shits about AA either way, its too much to worry about myself and not everyone else, besides crying about it won't help so just deal. Now like many other people I have my sob story about getting screwed out of a CS job, to fucking bad I got over it and my turn has come back around again. Proud American, watch your ass over there, hopefully you will get back and get on the job. Try non-CS towns, I did it and got on and its been good. But I am getting a second bite at the CS apple so its all good.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

While they're at it they should dumb down the test some more, require English be your second or third language, put rims on cruisers, leagalize meth, and maybe hand out boards with nails in them instead of OC.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Actualy I am a cop in Mass, unlike you that had to go to FL because you couldn't get on here in MASS. Quit whinning, loser.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Actualy I am a cop in Mass, unlike you that had to go to FL because you couldn't get on here in MASS. Quit whinning, loser.


And I'm sure MASS is just thrilled to have you, actually. However, I was a cop in Mass before I moved to FL, which I moved too for the weather, not a badge.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

BSC or MIT doesn't count son.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

What I've seen in my previous life and now this LE life, is that no matter how the chips fall, somebody's getting boned. That's the was it's been, and that's the way it's gonna be. THERE IS NO SOLUTION, so why waste time fighting it. You don't like it, write your state rep and wait for that auto-reply email...

Look at all the gawd-dayum studies and theories behind criminal behavior. Every nerd with 3 letters after his name did a study, paid for by us, then wrote a book about it, and is pitching it on Dr. Phil. If we're so f*cking smart about the problems of society, why aren't we living in utopia?

Shit has been this way since God was a corporal...


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> BSC or MIT doesn't count son.


I worked at both places and also went to Florida, only to return. Question, however, is why don't they count (or is that topic for another thread)?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> BSC or MIT doesn't count son.


I work for Massasoit and it counts because nobody I mean nobody can drive a 1993 Ford Taurus like me to a man with a gun call!! LOL


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> BSC or MIT doesn't count son.


Sometimes its better to say nothing and appear stupid, then to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just love how all the PD websites say women, minorities, and then veterans encouraged to apply. Veterans like myself EARNED that preference. You should not get preference for being a minority because you have not EARNED anything.


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

You should not get preference for being a minority because you have not EARNED anything.

AGREED!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Minorities are being looked at closely..

..and silver spoon kids are all over the corporate world. Kiss-asses and suckups move up the latter faster than hard-working, self-respecting grunts. CEOs make millions a day while blue-collar workers make pennies a day. Only wealthy people have a chance at the Presidency. Loser, ex-criminal athletes make millions because they are "talented". So on and so forth. This isn't a new concept, just new players and positions.

Life isn't fair; get over it. Worry about being the best you can be and sooner or latter, if it is in the cards, you'll get on somewhere. Plenty of good people are passed up either to move on to "better" careers or to wait and get on later in their life. No point getting so worked up over it.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Good point MM1799. 

BTW My cousin works at BSCPD and makes a hell of a lot of more arrests than I do working for a town, or many other towns so does that mean we don't count. What a bunch of crap!! of course they count.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> BSC or MIT doesn't count son.


Dude, you run your mouth an awful lot....exactly where do you work, anyway??


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

What if a minority cop in a non-CS town gets hired in a CS town off of the minority list. Is that ok, or no?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I've said it before on the Lynn FF thread.
AA is an affront to every black, Hispanic, Asian, or any minority that decided early on in life that they were going to be different than the status-quo (assuming they were from "disadvantaged" surroundings) and make something of themselves.
I doubt many blacks from Weston or Sudbury needed a boost on the CS exam.

It's an affront to every minority that spent their youth studying in school, and accomplishing something positive in their lives.
Its an affront to every minority that scored on the exam a 95, or 98 or a 100 + EMT and vet status.

Not every inner-city black is a gang-banger, not every black and Hispanic is from a fatherless home. Macop and ProudAmerican are representative of that.

The "Women and Minorities" clause needs to disappear from the applications and recruiting slogans.
People need to be judged on their intellect, skill, background and abilities.
I have no problem losing a job to anybody, providing they were more qualified than I, not more "disadvantaged".


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> I have no problem losing a job to anybody, providing they were more qualified than I, not more "disadvantaged".


Amen brother.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Amen Kozmo, well said.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Just when this thread was getting good, it stops.


----------

